# kayak stabilizers on rivers?



## headbanger421

Are stabilizers a good idea to use on rivers?


----------



## stickman1978

Are you planning on standing up?


----------



## headbanger421

Yes and just for a little more security moving around


----------



## stickman1978

I would say go for it. I was thinking of rigging one up out of pvc and a styrofoam block for a trip on lake superior. Don't want to tip over up there.


----------



## stickman1978

Found this on images


----------



## stickman1978

Another good idea


----------



## headbanger421

I'm basically ripping off the yak gear ones that plug into rod holders and use crab bouys for the floats.


----------



## stickman1978

I say, anything to stay dry.


----------



## fisheater

I admire the homemade stabilizers they are nicely done. I would not want them deployed if I were river paddling. Tipping my canoe on it's side to a small degree releases the bow and stern from their grip on the water and allows for better maneuverability in current. That goes for upstream and downstream travel. I know that the Ocean Kayak Scrambler and Ultra are rockered, which aid in maneuverability in current. Most kayaks are not, especially "stable kayaks". Make stabilizers if you like, they certainly are of benefit for standing. Make provisions to stow them for river paddling.


----------



## stickman1978

My other thought is how the heck do you even stand up in a kayak when you are out on the water? I have a SOT and have a hard time getting out of it next to shore:lol:


----------

